

Ask HN: Dress code for interview with Trendy/Hip Web Development company? - RustyShacklfrd

I&#x27;ve always worked in a place where business casual (shirt and tie) was common, what should I wear on a job interview with a trendy&#x2F;hip company where the dress code is casual.
======
gj352
Jeans and a collared shirt. If it's a senior position throw a coat over it if
it looks right, but don't throw the wrong coat on (yes, it's a total judgement
call)

------
needacig
A bohemian skirt, a headband, and some flats.

~~~
peri
Sensible heels can also work, as can boots. If you're interviewing for a
position that will involve working on physical infrastructure, make sure your
interview shoes let you walk comfortably through a (very, very cold) server
room.

------
jy1
My Standard: Jeans + A collared shirt. No Tie.

~~~
bbcbasic
\+ satchel, macbook, mid length beard, turn up on a fixed-gear bicycle sipping
a decaf skinny soy latte.

(Apparently it is hip)

------
rms
I would cruise the local thrift stores for a flashy, patterned (possibly
polyester) collared shirt and wear that with dark jeans and shiny dress shoes.

------
dpeck
Just because you chose a great username:

if you're wearing a tie, wear a coat.

------
rasz_pl
this should do it

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B74_WxACEAEzXli.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B74_WxACEAEzXli.jpg)

------
Vadoff
My advice is to just wear your casual clothes.

